# Rio Colorado-Costa Rica-Tarpon Fishing?



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I sure would like some input about Who/what/where/when and how to fish the Rio Colorado area. Lodging? Charters? Locations?
I will be in Rio Colorado the end of March (March 30 - April 2)
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
This will be my 3rd trip to Costa Rica. The last 2 times I went to Quepos, and San Jose; but this will be the first time in Rio Colorado.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

*Rio Colorado*

My wife and I fished from the Rio Colorado Lodge for 3 days in December. We caught several big tarpon jigging and casting Seahawks and big Rapalas. It was also high season for snook, but we caught very few. The netters have taken a great toll on that fishery.

Rio Colorado was a bit run down, but the food was good and the guides knowledgeable. We took our own lures and used their tackle, which saved a ton of expense and trouble.

The Silver King Lodge is about 100' up the river and may be a bit nicer. There is also one other lodge, Casa Mar, but I hear they have serious location issues (as in dock too far from the water at low tide).

So have a great trip and post a report when you return. PM me if further questions.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

My suggestion is go to the Rio Parismina Lodge ..http://www.riop.com/

Owned and run by some folks from San Antonio - Texas style hospitality.

But if I was going again, I'd go with Phillippe who posts on here sometimes.

http://www.nicaraguafishing.com/


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

Gin Man:
I lived down there for three years and fished with all those people. 

I am looking for Eddy Brown's phone number. With him, you can stay where the fish are and he's usually cheaper than the canned tours.

I will post it as soon as I find it.


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

Gin Man:
These numbers may not be good anymore, but it's worth a try as he and Guinder Clark are the best tarpon fishermen down there.

The numbers I have for Eddy are: 011-506-382-3350 and 011-506-252-4426 and 011-506-383-6097.

Tell him Kevin Webb sent you, but there's no commission so it should be a little less than rack rate.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I actually met Eddie on the return flight. He seemed like a very nice guy.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm excited! Thanks for the help. If anyone else has any input please fire away!
I'll post the details when I get my act together.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Eddie Brown is "the man" around Barra Colorado. Met him several yrs ago, when I stayed at Casa Mar. He had customers staying there, so he and his family were staying as well. Just about any of the places book trips w/ him. He also fishes further south, in the Tortuguero area. I agree, best if you can set up thru him, rather than one of the lodges.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Are all of these places close to each other? I'm concerned about catching fish, and some of my group has more concerns with lodging. I need to try and be accomodating regarding both aspects. Hell if it was just me going; they could hang me by my feet from a tree at night and cut me down inthe morning when it was time to go fish!


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

Gin Man:
Here's another updated number for Eddy.

011 506 834-2221

Don't worry about the lodging--just tell Eddy is has to be nice and he will put you up at Tortugero Lodge or wherever he is fishing at the moment. The rooms will be nice and clean and the food will be good. Just tell him it has to be nice like CasaMar and you will be fine...he knows what people expect. 

A few years ago he was running his own place right next to the airstrip and I stayed there a few times. It wasn't nice like CasaMar is and after we talked about it, he moved over to CasaMar. After Bill Barnes died, he started just staying wherever fishing pressure is lightest and fish are at the time. 

Those tarpon just go up and down the coast and from one day to another can be 20 miles apart. It's really best to be mobile like they are. You can stay in Tortugero one night, fish the morning, move to Colorado at lunch and fish there in the evening.

I was there for three years pretty solid and on and off for several more. The best fishing I had without pressure from tons of other boats was really between Parismina and Colorado (Tortugero) where the boats from Rio Parismina and all the lodges at Colorado were less likely to go because of fuel consumption.

Call Eddy and tell him exactly what you want. He's a good guy--I've trusted him with thousands of dollars and important clients--and he still loves to catch tarpon.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I will call him today! Thanks. I am going with the President of my company and several of the directors.....I would really like to keep my job. LOL


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

This morning on OLN..or Sportsmans channel... "Fishing w/ Babe Winkleman", a Canadian show, they fished out of Rio Parisima.....GAWD did they catch alot of fish! Most fished looked to be between 50 and 100#. The lodge looked very nice and he made a point to say it was amazingly affordable. On the last day they had two doubles....looked like a kick! I think he said it was April.

SG


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

It is amazing. One time out of the Parismina mouth we had a triple. Two of us had mono and one braided. They twisted around each other and the braided line fish was caught, the other two cut like...something that cuts easy.

How 'bout Babe's wife in the kitchen? Her accent makes it pretty funny. Sounds like a sewage plant worker (not that there's anything wrong with that) talking about computer chip design. "Eh, what jou take and do is jou grind de gawlic such and so."

Funny thing about those lodges is how they have fried snook like we have french fries. I could eat snook every meal for a month, probably, and to them it's no treat. It's one of my favorite things about going down there.

Howler monkeys waking you up in the morning...mosquitoes telling it's time for bed...taking a cool shower and falling asleep under a ceiling fan...

Gin Man--you need a translator??!!


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

No translator needed. I've been fluent in spanish for 15 years. That might be part of the reason *I *get to go....ha. Two of my favorite things down there are Ceviche every time I sit down to eat, and FRESH AVOCADOS. I don't know what they do to avocados in the states to Speed Ripen them, but the ones in CR are awesome. No comparison.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

.....Or you could take me to pull 6/0 flies outta your shoulder....

Oh, yeah, do you fly fish?

SG


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Scott G said:


> .....Or you could take me to pull 6/0 flies outta your shoulder....
> 
> Oh, yeah, do you fly fish?
> 
> SG


 No but I slept at a Holiday Inn once............

I do have a fly rod, and can use it..........but for me it's kind of like mopeds and fat chicks.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I went to the Silver King a few years ago and have no complaints. I would go there again, but I think being mobile would be best.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

The charter flight into Parismina doubled the cost of the trip. Looks like I will be going to Rio Colorado this year. I hope with a little more advanced planning and a longer stay time I'll be going to Parismina next year.

http://www.riocoloradolodge.com/

I have to pack LIGHT. What recommendations does anyone have? Tackle?


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Two twelve weights, a ten and an eight. floating line on the eight, intermediate on the ten and one of the twelves.......Oh $hit that's right.....it's not a fly fishing trip!


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Calcutta 400...20 lb p-line...Shimano Teramar 70XH Rod or one similar...Will handle any Tarpon IMHO (out of the boat)...Looks like you would be in pretty good shape with some coast hawks and **** pops at that place... -Jake


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

You need quantities of two lures only: the Rapala they mention on their website and some Coast Hawks. I shopped around before we left and FTU had everything at a reasonable price.

When I was there in December our guide WOULD NOT let me try the CoonPops I brought. We got plenty of bites on the Raps and Coasties so I didn't get too riled up and argue the point. 

They use Amb 7500 reels with a decent boat rod. Definitely adequate equipment in my mind. I would not go to the trouble to take my own rods and reels if I returned.

Let us know how it goes. The tarpon fishing was really good when I was there. 

Almost forgot, take patches if anyone in your group is prone to seasickness.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Use 2 ounce coastal hawks
The guide we had didn't like the circle hooks on the **** pops.


----------

